# When To Give USMLE



## armaghan (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi.
im just about to start my MBBS from Shifa college of medicine IA.
And my aim is to give USMLE and if all goes well do post grade in USA.
I wont talk about electives and difference between research and clinical ones. thats for another thread  because i dont know much about that either. 
What i do want to know is what should be my next steps. Over the course of the following few years. 
The main thing i want to ask is WHEN IS TH BEST TIME TO GIVE MY USMLE STEP1. I've heard difference answers from different people. 
From what ive read students abroad give it after passing theyre second year just before the start of their third. But over here there is so much variety. Some say after MBBS is a good option. Some say 3rd year, some 4th. SO WHICH IS THE BEST TIME?
I've got so much to learn haha


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

armaghan said:


> Hi.
> im just about to start my MBBS from Shifa college of medicine IA.
> And my aim is to give USMLE and if all goes well do post grade in USA.
> I wont talk about electives and difference between research and clinical ones. thats for another thread  because i dont know much about that either.
> ...


Hey, don't stress yourself with these questions right now. Your prime focus should be to grasp the concepts right now. You can give the USMLE Step 1 in 4th Year, after finishing Pathology. But, preparation for USMLE requires a lot of time and concentration. It depends upon you and your stamina, if you can pull off the preparation while attending classes and doing your chores for your medical school then, go for it during 4th Year. If not, then you can always give it after Final Year MBBS. What's important is that, you do go to US for electives during the Final Year. Don't miss out on them.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I heard there are 1 month or 2 month long courses offered by many academies so maybe during the holidays after 3rd year we could prepare and give step 1 to save on the time.

What do you mean when you say do go to USA for electives in the final year? Can I as a FMH student go too? :?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> I heard there are 1 month or 2 month long courses offered by many academies so maybe during the holidays after 3rd year we could prepare and give step 1 to save on the time.
> 
> What do you mean when you say do go to USA for electives in the final year? Can I as a FMH student go too? :?


Academies are rip offs. Don't even think about them. Yes, you can go for clinical electives in Final Year.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

masterh said:


> Academies are rip offs. Don't even think about them. Yes, you can go for clinical electives in Final Year.


Is it difficult to go for electives there, if you have no residence, relatives or prior visa for the US? And what is the process of applying, and how early should we apply before the winter or summer break? Plus, how much of a role does the college you study at play? I am looking forward to joining IMDC (Islamabad Medical and Dental College). It is not as renowned as AKU, Shifa or King Edward etc so will that reduce my chances of getting a chance to take up electives there? Last question, do you have an estimated idea what the cost is?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> Is it difficult to go for electives there, if you have no residence, relatives or prior visa for the US? And what is the process of applying, and how early should we apply before the winter or summer break? Plus, how much of a role does the college you study at play? I am looking forward to joining IMDC (Islamabad Medical and Dental College). It is not as renowned as AKU, Shifa or King Edward etc so will that reduce my chances of getting a chance to take up electives there? Last question, do you have an estimated idea what the cost is?


Americans don't even know, where Pakistan is on the map of the world, let alone they'll know anything about the universities or medical colleges in Pakistan. Some universities especially AKU have some MoUs with US universities for granting electives to their students, but those are just few. That's the only perk/difference. For electives in MOST of the universities, all you need is TOEFL, USMLE Step 1, Malpractice Insurance and Application Fee.


----------



## zeniya (Nov 3, 2012)

have you heard about any global exchange programs for medical students ? @masterh


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

zeniya said:


> have you heard about any global exchange programs for medical students ? @masterh


There is NO Global Exchange Program for Medical Students. Only Electives!


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

masterh said:


> Americans don't even know, where Pakistan is on the map of the world, let alone they'll know anything about the universities or medical colleges in Pakistan. Some universities especially AKU have some MoUs with US universities for granting electives to their students, but those are just few. That's the only perk/difference. For electives in MOST of the universities, all you need is TOEFL, USMLE Step 1, Malpractice Insurance and Application Fee.


Except DMC is incredibly recognized, specially in America.


----------



## armaghan (Nov 13, 2014)

blamonster said:


> Except DMC is incredibly recognized, specially in America.


Would you say Shifa is a recognized institute in USA? AKU obviously. Ive heard plenty of stuff about Dow too. Not so much abt DIMC. But that'll take time i guess.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

armaghan said:


> Would you say Shifa is a recognized institute in USA? AKU obviously. Ive heard plenty of stuff about Dow too. Not so much abt DIMC. But that'll take time i guess.


There is nothing as of "incredibly recognized" university from South Asia in US, other than the IIT (Indian Institute of Technology), India. All they care about is your USMLE scores, your research experience and USCEs. If anyone thinks that, any "Pakistani" Medical College is "incredibly" recognized, then he/she should be nudged heavily. The only advantage AKU, Shifa and Dow has, are their MoUs/Agreements for Electives (which any Medical College can have, provided their administration is motivated enough) and, an alumni from whom you can seek proper guidance. Other than that, nailing USMLE and getting residency, is all an all, a personal journey and a personal achievement.


----------



## armaghan (Nov 13, 2014)

masterh said:


> There is nothing as of "incredibly recognized" university from South Asia in US, other than the IIT (Indian Institute of Technology), India. All they care about is your USMLE scores, your research experience and USCEs. If anyone thinks that, any "Pakistani" Medical College is "incredibly" recognized, then he/she should be nudged heavily. The only advantage AKU, Shifa and Dow has are their MoUs (which any Medical College can have, provided their administration is motivated enough) and, an alumni who can guide properly. Other than that, nailing USMLE and getting residency, is all an all, a personal journey and a personal achievement.


What are USCEs. Sorry new to this stuff.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

armaghan said:


> What are USCEs. Sorry new to this stuff.


United States Clinical Experience = USCE or in simple words "Clinical Electives".


----------



## armaghan (Nov 13, 2014)

Msterh do you know any threads where i can learn about research electives. I found a few but all they talked about was eligibility. I want to know how a person can go about a research electives. Who to contact, what to do. How much free time should we have. Like a general guidline. Or any place where i can find research items plublished on a student level. Much appreciated 
I do get monthly medical journals of JCPSP (journal of college of physicians and surgeons pakistan) as both of my parents are doctors.But the published articles there are too sophisticated. Eg the Epemidimiologic and HLA Antigen profile in patients with Aplastic Anemia. Get what i mean?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

armaghan said:


> Msterh do you know any threads where i can learn about research electives. I found a few but all they talked about was eligibility. I want to know how a person can go about a research electives. Who to contact, what to do. How much free time should we have. Like a general guidline. Or any place where i can find research items plublished on a student level. Much appreciated
> I do get monthly medical journals of JCPSP (journal of college of physicians and surgeons pakistan) as both of my parents are doctors.But the published articles there are too sophisticated. Eg the Epemidimiologic and HLA Antigen profile in patients with Aplastic Anemia. Get what i mean?


The best places in Pakistan for Research Electives are Shaukat Khanum and AKU, where you're actually made to work as an RA (Research Assistant). Apart from that, if you want o go abroad, just go to US News website and check the top 30 Medical Schools in US, make a list of them and go to their websites one by one and, email your CV/Cover Letter along with your research interests to the University's Research Center. You can go after 2nd Year MBBS, after getting done with the basics. Give TOEFL too.


----------



## armaghan (Nov 13, 2014)

Is it wise to go for research electives abroad before the completion of your second year?
A lot of students give their usmle after the completion of their second year. 
I believe a student should take part in research programs available locally during his 1st and 2nd year and get 1 or 2 publications, try to build up his or her CV in order to land that research elective. Or am i wrong?


----------

